# Bolts re-rust after Deox C process...



## johnhoneyman

I have been using this product recently on bolts/fasteners and now some larger items - Great to see things turn from bad to good.

How does everyone after the process stop subsequent surface rust forming?

I have been 'stripping' a good number of bolts that will be getting electroplated soon but have now started to re-rust after the process.

Any help appreciated


----------



## \Rian

Deox C is simply a rust remover, it has no anti corrosive properties, you want something like UB, any grease or lubricant will help in keeping the rust away.


----------



## josje

Magic...


----------



## Forsh

How about using Atom-mac after Deox?

https://www.bilthamber.com/corrosion-protection-and-rust-treatments/atom-mac


----------



## Forsh

josje said:


> Magic...


I think Fluid Film would be more suited on a "patina'd" ratrod


----------

